# alignment ccaster adjustment



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Just had my 04 GTo aligned. The guy at the shop said the front caster was out of alignment but that the caster was not adjustable. Does anyone make a kit that allows you to adjust the caster? The problem is causing hte car to pull to the right.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, get yourself Pedders or Lovells front Radius Rod bushings they allow you caster adjustment. And also improve braking response.

I went with Lovells RR bushings.

Lovells:
2004-2006 Pontiac GTO LOVELLS Front Castor Adjustable Radius Rod Bushings-PAIR

Pedders:
Wretched Motorsports


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with GM4life. I have the Lovells and they are adjustable, but a
PITA to do it!
You have to remove the complete bushing shown in GM's pic and move
washers from the front to the back (or vice versa) to change adjustment.

Larry


----------

